# Your advice worked



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

I have been having problems, with my 525mag reel. The line has been cracking off about every second or third cast. So after posting my issues you folks offfered some sound advice- basically, slow the reel down. I read some past postings as well, and I decided to open the reel and clean the bearings and apply an oil that would be thicker and I am happy to say IT WORKED.

Now I can cast it about ten times before it snaps off, with a mighty crack. Last night, the mono snapped, about fifty yards out, and left a nasty welt on my right wrist. But... I was very happy to get in a forth, fifth, sixth,... cast without having to re-spool more line. Yippie !!!

Thank you for your assistance. 

There is something I feel compelled to mention to you fine folks, and I am apprehensive to mention it. I don't want folks to call BS or anything like that. But I have been enjoying something really marvelous. I have been spooling the reel on the cast.

Past postings say the 525mag holds 300 yards of 17lb test. I am using 15lb Big game line. The reel is slightly underfilled, a quarters width, as measured from the part of the spool that first angles away from the line. I am not sure how underfilled that is. I cast using the OTG style and one of the 150gm weights Tommy sold me, thanks again. 80lb test PowerPro shock leader, wrapped five times around.

I find it hard to believe that I could do this, but yet it happens. Not everytime I cast, but to within 20 yards of the knot at least everytime. I have no idea of how far the sinker is actually traveling. At first I fiqured that something was wrong, there must be a reasonable explanation, but yesterday there was NO WIND to interfere. It was just me and the sinker.

I am not a braggart, unless girls are involved. I just want to let you know what you guys have done for me. Tonight- I am going to re-spool the reel all the way to the lip, and see if I can control the reel.

By the way, I am very apprehensive about casting in front of my fellow surf fishing club members on Friday night at our annual banquet- I just know that that little line devil is going to rear his pointed head!!!! I am expecting a mighty Snap Powee, followed by laughter, so I shall make certain that my lovely is safely out of sight.

Thank you for your indulgences, and who says it ain't a sport? It is hard to reel all that line back in, wears me out.
Paul


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Now that*

you have it under control, don't be too quick to try and pack it full of line. I always keep mine a dimes width or so under filled. 300 yds of 17 lb would have to be packed extremely tight and extremely full to get that much line on the reel.

I'm guessing I put about 230- 250 yds of 17lb test on mine- plenty for most situations.

Packing it full of line will likely reintroduce mid-flight fluff and lead to more crack offs- beware.

Glad to hear your making progress.


----------



## Mangus (Mar 22, 2007)

*Ahead of me*

You are not alone. I went back and read your threads. You are way ahead of me. I'm still getting 4 casts before I launch another 4 ouncer into low earth orbit. It happens with 20 to 30 yards of line out on my new 525. It's that urge to let it rip after a few warm up casts that does it to me. What oil are you using to slow the spool?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*still a little often*

remember to keep it slow till the push pull


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm confused, FM. I thought your original problem was the line fraying up and breaking after a few casts. 

How did thicker oil fix that problem ?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

BG 15 is fairly thick around .40mm so it helps tame the reel . Why mess with success , your buddies will be more impressed if you don't crack off or blow up the spool , keep it safe ....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*surf fish*

it slowed his reel down and cut back on the loose line burning itself is my guess


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Mort,,,you still using that Ian Golds Stick?,,, what model and lenght is it?


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

TJ, Paul's using that Ian Golds 15 foot prototype that Rockhopper brought over a couple of years ago. Tom gave the rod to Frosty to auction off to assist in the funding of the Florida board. Steve bought the rod at auction. Since it never made it to the beach in Steve's mix of Zziplexs and Anyfish Anywheres, it became expendable to Steve. Paul bought it this Spring after casting my Ian Golds 13' prototype Match rod and 525 combination. That experience triggered his enthusiastic switch to the "dark side." 

We're all anxious to see him cast Friday night. After a few glasses of Wild Turkey I'll be ready to join him.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I guess I' gonna have to bring something to toss myself  But if Paul is dumping his 525 (which I DON"T find hard to believe) I am a little nervous... I smell a little pre dinner club comp in the works  I'll be there about 5:30p


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Sea Level said:


> TJ, Paul's using that Ian Golds 15 foot prototype that Rockhopper brought over a couple of years ago. Tom gave the rod to Frosty to auction off to assist in the funding of the Florida board. Steve bought the rod at auction. Since it never made it to the beach in Steve's mix of Zziplexs and Anyfish Anywheres, it became expendable to Steve. Paul bought it this Spring after casting my Ian Golds 13' prototype Match rod and 525 combination. That experience triggered his enthusiastic switch to the "dark side."
> 
> We're all anxious to see him cast Friday night. After a few glasses of Wild Turkey I'll be ready to join him.


I bet I can guess where yall will be standing when he lets her rip,,,,,,gobble gobble gobble

Ummmmm,,, Tom's going to have alot of luggage when he gets to cross the pond this next time, if you nose what i mean!


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

wait a minute- how is the problem fixed if he's still breaking it off at all? Granted every 6th or 10th is better than every cast, but...

I was at my local shop yesterday asking about the 525 mag, the guy said "great reel, but some reports of locking up now and then."

Is this an example of that, and if not, has anyone heard of the phenomenon I heard about?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tippet said:


> wait a minute- how is the problem fixed if he's still breaking it off at all? Granted every 6th or 10th is better than every cast, but...
> 
> I was at my local shop yesterday asking about the 525 mag, the guy said "great reel, but some reports of locking up now and then."
> 
> Is this an example of that, and if not, has anyone heard of the phenomenon I heard about?


No idea what he meant by "locking up". Usually that refers to a drag system locking up, but who knows. Never had an issue with my 525s locking up, in any sense of the term.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I have three 525's that I use regularly. I have zero experience with any of the three locking up.

On the other hand, I have had that occassional pffffffffffttt pow!


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Well.... I hope that I never indicated that the reel seized up or anything like that. It never has. My line has wrapped itself and exploded plenty of times.

I re-read what Black Beard says on his site about tuning the 525mag. He says quite clearly, although it took me two readings, that you control the reel using the following:
1) Magnetic control
2) Bearing(s) oil
3) Line level
and in that order. So, already using full magnetic control, I recently tried the bearings. I took them out and cleaned them and re-oiled with what I had on hand, 80 weight gear lube. After re-assemly, no small feat for me, the reel started behaving. Now when I retrieve my line it is no longer frazzled or kinky, but rather smooth like it was when spooled. My test casts have been going well ever since. I hope I did not confuse anyone. Yes, it still snaps off, but no where near as bad as it was when I first sought the collective's advice.

Last night I spooled it up with 15lb Big game line to within almost the flange, just a little less. The reel behaved nicely on full magnets and even afforded me some slack when I slid the lever up one level. No explosions were heard. No wild looking welts were to be seen on my wrists. No neighbors sreamed outside for their children to hurry inside.

Now the reel is alot tougher to spool when casting, with more line. That little bit of line must have changed the dynamics, somehow. I still have no idea how much line is on the reel, or how far the sinker is actually flying, it simply doesn't matter for now. I am ignoring the numbers and simply concentrating on my form and how to interact with the reel through experimentation. It is a great reel, and being able to load some extra line will allow me to keep using it for casting practice. I was afraid that I would need to re-learn a new reel. By the way, what do I do when I reach that reel's line capacity and need some more?

I did go back and re-re-review the video Tommy posted about OTG casting, saw something I missed first go round. Also, found an old posting that had a youtube of a british caster doing the OTG. His tecnique had him starting very low to the ground, and came around in a sidewinder fashion. Hands never were head level.

So I am understanding that that cast can be varied, and manipulated to suit the caster. That's were I am in all of this. I am experimenting. Like Tommy said, brute strength gets you to 500' - technique gets you to 850'. So, my issues with the reel are hopefully behind me now, and it is off to the races on my version of the OTG. 

Mangus, I am ordering the recommended oil today, it can be found on Sportcast USA website and is called red rocket fuel @ $10 something a bottle. When you disassymble the reel- beware the eccentric spring !!! Also, I believe just cleaning the **** out of the bearings was a huge help. Let me know if I can help, I am not any good at this stuff, but can possibly give you something of value, although all I know I have read on the internet.

Barty B and Sea Level and Toejam, see you at the banquet, I shall have the reel slightly underfilled, and my glass slightly overfilled.

Every now and again, I hit that cast just so and..................... the sinker gets to go to Disney World.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Good work Paul.

One thing that I have learned (the hard way actually...lol) is that what works for one may not necessarily work for another. Get the fundamentals down pat;

Arms away from body
Sinker 90 degrees to the rod tip
Add rotation as skill improves
Strong punch pull at the end

From there it is important to experiment to see what works best for you. I'm average height (5'11") with short arms but blessed with good natural stength and hand speed. So what works for me would probably not be the best bet for a guy 6'6" with a long lanky build. 

To this day I still experiment, trying different styles trying to find something better... 

Keep on hitting it Paul, you're doing great.

Tommy


----------



## Mangus (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on the spring and the oil, Paul.
Wishing you success in your casting, and a happy trip to disney world for your sinker. I'm expecting a visit from NASA for all the launchings I've managed lately.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Paul,,,, if YOU are only able to use setting 8 and 7 , u may try two extra 1/4 x 1/10 mags,, they are easy to to add, just remove the left end plate and side them on the back side of the factory mag strip,,, no glueing -need they will stick by themselves... the heavier oil will also extend your range of adjustment,,, I use a 145w synthic oil, 

At the banquet, I would wait till dark,,, its amazing how far you can cast at nite,,,, my only cast over 900 feet where all after dark and i think there was some single malt involved,,,:} sorry I wont be there ,, i sure would like to try talk you in to letting cast that 15 Ian Golds stick,,,yall have fun


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

Glad to see things are better. I found that the best way to progress is to get the reel dynamics to match technique - not distance. So when starting out, maximum braking is the way to go. Once you have progressed with style and smoothness, then progressively back off the braking.
After all you get far more practice and/or fish hooked by keeping the line intact.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*Mags*

525 + 2 extra mags = tons less blow ups.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words, and all of your assistance regarding my former issue. I do believe it to be resolved.

I filmed myself casting yesterday, then burned a dvd, and tried unsucessfully today to upload it to my brand new youtube account. Access denied/ read only/ fiddled around and decided that next time I burn a dvd I need to pay closer attention. I am going to pay attention to the make dvd for tv part. I am pretty sure that was what did me in. Do you know what to do?

Off the ground cast- _*experimental*_. 
Reel was filled with 15lb (0.15 dia.) line to within 2mm of the flange( normal, not under not over)
Almost completely spooled the reel, just a little left on the spindle(20' left). Magnets were set on 7, one up from full magnet.

Working on my new style. Basically -once my feet are setup for the cast, I don't move them again. This seems to help me stay focused on JUST the rotation factor and my arm/ hand speed through the arc. No stepping in rythem or any of that. Just plant feet and concentrate on rotating my body in a smooooooth fashion. Hand speed is more easily managed and I can feel the arc more clearly as it approaches the point where I trade hands in the punch pull. Feels great.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FM,

For youtube videos I always transfer the file from my camcorder to the computer, use the editing software that came with the camcorder then upload the final "edited" version to youtube. 

I may burn a DVD but that is a comletely seperate process.

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Banquet night*

It's Friday the 13th, hope you're not superstitious. I guess we will get to hear how much of that big game line is actually on the 525 mag, ie: how far the casts are going. Sounds like your casts could be anywhere from 650 to 800 feet. Hit it good.


----------



## crashmaster (Jun 8, 2007)

*525 mag ?*

Great posts everybody, Im new to surf/distance casting. Ive been practicing with new 525 for about 3 weeks and love it. Got my second 1 in mail other day (actually cancelled that order but they sent it anyway and being tackle ho that I am I decided to keep it because I liked the 1st 1 so much ) New to conv too. Been practicing in field behind house, getting close to 400'. Where is the fill point on 525 ? Are you saying a Quarter to dimes W below where spool angles to O/S ? Im not spooling this reel but it really sings and I find that I like it set about halfway fast. Fishinmortician, really curious about distance you are getting since Im using similar gear. I measured field I practice with Google Earth free version, pretty acurate, measured my own prop and measured rite on. Im cracking off about 1 in 8 to 10 casts, sometimes more when I really try to hit it. Tyed orange ribbons to my wieght to make it easier to find. have fun and tight lines JB


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

The 525 is a great fishing for me. Holds enough 17lb test for big fish, decent drag, and casts well. But IMHO it should be setup to NEVER blowup on the field. On the beach the conditions are never as good on the field. The educated thumb or an on the edge reel will not out cast a controlled reel. Maybe for a cast here and there, but when you factor in the crack off, the blowups, and the lost time fishing, you're way ahead. I also seem to cast better with 6++ ozs. with 525.
For tournament fishing I believe the 525 is too big. The 6500-5500 is more controllable and easier to modify. And if you can get away with the size of the reel fishing and distance is important in your fishing, it will outcast the 525.


----------

